# Playa Grande Resort Room Map?



## jules54 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all you Playa Grande owners. I just got a week for the end of May in the 2 bedroom 3 bath. I have been to CABO several times, but never have choosen this resort. The room number is 1271. I have already looked at the web-site and it sounds like a great room size wise. Just wondering if anyone knows the location in the resort.
Thanks


----------



## NJmom (Mar 25, 2006)

I am not a Playa Grande owner, but I do have a map of the resort.  According to the map 1271 should be a third floor room in building A.  Building A is the last building on the left facing the water.  I believe you will have a beachfront room.  I don't think you could find a much better location.  The only problem you might have is when the waves hit the shore they will shake your building a bit.  (They shook the building we were in and it was one building in on the other side.)

What did you use to exchange for this week?  I'm jealous!


----------



## jules54 (Mar 25, 2006)

Susan,
I am sure the only reason I got the exchange was I had just started a search and had already rejected three resorts. Then the search found this gem. The rep called me to confirm and even let me use a different week for the exchange then I had used for the search. I am sure the reasoning was it was less then 60 days and my second exhange week was going to expire sooner. Plus I asked really nice  
But in the same week I paid for my good luck with RCI with problems with Fairfield. Fairfield confirmed three nights of different dates then I requested. And did not bank the right amount of points with RCI that I also requested them to do. Hopefully by tomorrow everything will be all fixed with Fairfield.
I am pretty thrilled about the Playa Grande. I might not even be able to go, it is really for one of my friends birthdays.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 28, 2006)

*NJmom can you post your map*

I am staying at Playa Grande in January. Can you tell me where room 2501 is located?

Dave


----------



## Deer Path (Mar 30, 2006)

lgreenspan said:
			
		

> I am staying at Playa Grande in January. Can you tell me where room 2501 is located?
> 
> Dave



I am guessing it is in Bldg. L....which is the one over the stairs just out from the Lobby.  Very likely you are on the 5th floor but I am not sure. If it is in Bldg. L...you should have a beautiful view.  

I have a map for the buildings but it is before Bldg. L was added.
A  Suite 1071-1374
B  Suite  1061-1363
C  Suite  1051-1452
D  Suite  1041-1443
E  suite   1031-1532
F  Suite  1021-1522
G  Suite  1001-1601
Those are all on one side with A being nearest the Ocean
M  Suite  2021-2721
N  Suite  2031-2721
O  Suite  2041-2641
P  Suite  2051-2452
These are on the other side with P being nearest to the Ocean.

L is over the stairs and sort of connects the sides.

See the resort map on their website.

https://playagrande.com.mx/secindex.php

Then click on...About at the top and then down in that section you can click on resort layout for a drawing of the main resort.  

Judy


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 31, 2006)

*Thanks for the info*

I am looking forward to our trip and getting to sample all the restuarants and bars in Cabo. On our last visit we stayed at the Royal Solaris in San Jose which is all inclusive. I was really looking for a non inclusive for this trip and think we will be pleased with the Playa Grande.


----------



## Deer Path (Mar 31, 2006)

lgreenspan said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to our trip and getting to sample all the restuarants and bars in Cabo. On our last visit we stayed at the Royal Solaris in San Jose which is all inclusive. I was really looking for a non inclusive for this trip and think we will be pleased with the Playa Grande.




I am sure you will also.

Judy


----------



## TheUnitrep (Mar 31, 2006)

Does anyone know how much does it cost to park at Playa Grande if you are staying there?

Jerry


----------



## rmahaffey (Dec 14, 2011)

Jerry,

Quiet, they haven't figured out to charge for that yet.


----------

